# motorhomefacts.com moderators meeting



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

At a recent staff meeting a secret video recording was made.....






:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

A bit like Yesterday in Parliament!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: A bit of Oh no you can`t. Oh yes I can.

Dave p


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Sounds like they're father less and want a Dad :lol:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

They're baby sumo wrestlers :roll:


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

........ for those who don't understand cute baby gibberish






B


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

I think the one on the right was actually Nuke, & the one on the left (Zeb, I would guess) was saying something along the lines of '...you may think you run this show, but I'll tell you who the big cheese is here.'


----------

